# NPP recipe without EO??



## boxing45 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone have a good NPP recipe that does not require any EO? I am going to be converting 100g and I have gso, bb, and BA on hand.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

I haven't tried or had any experience at all with NPP but try 1% BA and 20%BB (you could possibly get by with slightly less but again no experience). It's a shorter ester and I assume it has lower solubility than deca does so don't try to make an extremely concentrated solution without a strong solvent such as EO.


----------



## RJ (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree. Back in the brew days I never used EO and never had any issues. Cleanly made gear shouldn't hurt... well... except that 700mg/ml test enan i made once. mlp

1-2% BA with 20% BB and your carrier and you should be solid.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

RJ said:


> I agree. Back in the brew days I never used EO and never had any issues. Cleanly made gear shouldn't hurt... well... except that 700mg/ml test enan i made once. mlp
> 
> 1-2% BA with 20% BB and your carrier and you should be solid.



I need to hear this story about 700mg/ml test hahahaha. That sounds interesting in a sadistic kind of way.


----------



## boxing45 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank guys i'll give it a run! ill let you know how it comes out! This is my second large batch that i am making, so we will see how it comes out!


----------



## boxing45 (Apr 4, 2014)

i'll try it at 100 mg/ml to see how it holds in solution without EO.


----------



## RJ (Apr 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I need to hear this story about 700mg/ml test hahahaha. That sounds interesting in a sadistic kind of way.



haha. yeah man, it was nasty. i just wanted to see if it would hold. And it did, but it hurt like hell. Even in a boiling hot water bath it was like glue. Nothing less than a 22g would push through. It was silly. Ideal for big cycles, but i'd rather just do more volume than 1cc of that shit twice a week. It would leave a knot in you for days. Kind of like the old 50ml jug from QV. OUCH!! I actually had a friend who claimed he got some 900mg/ml to hold. For a 100ml of that shit with a 2/20 solvent mix thats only like 6ml of carrier. hahah WTF!!!!

Now that I'm older and wiser (or not as dumb), i realize there is no need for cycles that big, so hindsight is definitely 20/20. But you don't know until you try!


----------



## Bicepticon (Apr 4, 2014)

700mg Test-E!!
That would be like, injecting anabolic peanut butter!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bicepticon said:


> 700mg Test-E!!
> That would be like, injecting anabolic peanut butter!!



You Gave  me an idea. Trying to brew a test/tren/PB blend. What do you think, chunky or smooth?


----------



## boxing45 (Apr 5, 2014)

Came out okay! Just pinned it so we will see how the pain is.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks pretty good man. Did you do anything besides filtering to sterilize it? Just curious. Also you really should wait at least 7days after you make it before pinning.  BA can kill anything that may have survived or made it's way in after 7days at as low a concentration as .5%.


----------



## boxing45 (Apr 5, 2014)

I did 2% BA and 20%bb. I pre filtered everything through a .45 micron, before proceeding to filter through a .22 micron sterile filter (zap caps). After all the filtering was completed, I vented the bottle and brought the solution up to 160 celsius for one hour for further sterilization. Today I will be putting it into 100 separate 10ml vials. All my glassware was sterilized with my autoclave before use.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2014)

boxing45 said:


> I did 2% BA and 20%bb. I pre filtered everything through a .45 micron, before proceeding to filter through a .22 micron sterile filter (zap caps). After all the filtering was completed, I vented the bottle and brought the solution up to 160 celsius for one hour for further sterilization. Today I will be putting it into 100 separate 10ml vials. All my glassware was sterilized with my autoclave before use.



Why the 45 before the 22. Seems like a waste of time. The 22 will pick up everything the 45 will and then some. 

Not saying it's wrong or gonna cause a problem but it just seems like a waste of time and equipment. Curious what the reasoning is.

Ever have your autoclave spore tested?


----------



## boxing45 (Apr 5, 2014)

This is the first time using it as I just bought the autoclave. And I use the .45 pre filter just to remove and particulates before running through the .22 micron filter. It seems to make my zap caps stretch a bit more but maybe I'm crazy lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why the 45 before the 22. Seems like a waste of time. The 22 will pick up everything the 45 will and then some.
> 
> Not saying it's wrong or gonna cause a problem but it just seems like a waste of time and equipment. Curious what the reasoning is.
> 
> Ever have your autoclave spore tested?



Pre-filter sterilization is irrelevant. You're going to mix unsterile powders and solvents and oils so you'll lose sterility. Regardless of your method, I would still personally wait the 7days before pinning to let the BA do it's job. 160deg C for an hour doesn't sterilize anything just to make you aware bro. To sterilize glassware you'd need about 500deg F for around 2hrs. It's recommended to do dry heat sterilization for oil based solutions but the temperature required would damage the hormones. Your best bet is to filter with a sterilie .2um filter like you did and then either wet heat sterilize in an autoclave (250deg F @ 15PSI for 2hrs) or tyndallize. 

Did you purchase sealed sterile vials or open? Once you transfer you should seriously consider autoclaving or tyndallizing.


----------



## boxing45 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sealed sterile is what I purchased. And thanks doc this helps a lot! I'm learning more and more everyday.


----------



## squad (Jul 7, 2015)

hi boxer

I'm new here, what is the EO to make the mixte for npp


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2015)

You dont need to sterilize your gear after it went through a .2um filter into a sterile beaker. The filter is the sterilization process. 

And not sure why the op thought he needed eo for npp. Eo is only used for things that crash easy...npp is not one of them.


----------



## warlordt (Jul 24, 2015)

new to the home brewing would like to get started so any and all help would be appreciated. I am reading post and trying to pick things up. Is there a beginers post thread you guys can send me


----------

